# Jolly ball - is it fun or frustrating?



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hi all

Well after seeing a few pictures of GSDs with Jolly Balls I thought I'd buy hex one  He love hard plastic toys (and my buckets).
It arrived today and he started playing with it straight away, he really wants to get the little ball out of the middle.
That got me wondering, is that actually fun for him or just frustrating? he ended up laying down chewing on one of the holes so I think it may have to be "supervised use"only toy. 
How do your dogs deal with the balls? Do they chew up easily and do you let them play with them all the time or only when you're around?

Cheers


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl doesn't pay any attention to the ball inside. She just wants to get her teeth on the hard plastic.

If I don't play with her using it, she doesn't pay any attention to it.

Same with the popular over-rated Kong toy. Even if it has food in it she pays it no attention.

Lisl would rather play with plush toys with squeakers, tug-o-war toys, or rawhide chews.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

How old is Lisl???

My female Mojo loves her kong, she hardly plays with other toys, just her Aqua kong - it's so bad I have at least 2 in reserve incase she looses her current one LOL

Hex is a real toy dog, he loves soft toys with squeakers, kongs with frozen yoghurt, he ADORES his Kong frisbee, his floating bumper for swimming, likes his linen tug , and his bad Cuz toy.
It's funny how different dogs like different toys - i showed it to Mojo and she just went "yeah whatever it's boring" LOL

Hex is definitely trying to get the ball out of the inside of the Jolly ball  So far he hasn't given up in frustration LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok I"m confused, none of my jolly balls have a "ball" in the middle??? 

Masi is jolly ball obsessed, if one is in the house, she's shaking the thing all over, and whammo it's gonna hit something So only outside here..where if she's out, she's carrying it around, wanting us to throw it, gnawing on it

Jolly balls don't stay intact to long around here


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Our Jolly Balls have a handle, somewhat squishy..not hard plastic. And they love it, carry it everywhere and it becomes a flat, smashed peice of rubber and has to be thrown out. Favorite toy ever!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a couple different kinds, one has a handle is more soft, big purple one is hard with a handle, and another hard one has a rope tug thru it,,but nothing "inside" them.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly is on her 3rd jolly ball - the hard purpley one with the handle. Favorite ball EVER.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

Ruki is absolutely obsessed with his old Jolly Ball. There is no ball in the middle of his either. I bought him a new one for Christmas because his is no longer smooth or hard, and he still is obsessed with the old one. I can get him to chase after the new one once in awhile, but usually halfway across the yard he worries about what is happening with the old ball and runs back to it. I don't have the heart to take the old ball from him, but it is really disgusting because it gets slimy feeling after we have played with it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The teaser ball is what Mooch is talking about. Karlo can't have one for very long because he is so obsessed and it tears up his face, teeth and paws. My other dogs really don't care about it. They all love jollyballs, but again, Karlo can't have them because he is constantly chewing/wearing down his canines.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

just have a regular jolly ball-will have to get another because Rorie has destroyed it and she still plays with it-I am kind of concerned about her teeth because the balls are hard-will also have to bring them inside so they don't freeze


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The frozen ones are the worst! They are like sandpaper when they get dirty too. Karlo constantly punched the other dogs with it too..I'm sure they got frustrated with him!


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

We have a Jolly Egg and an Indestructiball (which is exactly like the Jolly Egg, only round and a bit smaller). They are both hard plastic. Juno loves them both and likes to "herd" them around our front garden or at the local football pitch.

Juno gets kinda obsessive with them, and seems to get frustrated when they don't go where she wants it to and does her high pitched yapping at it. lol 

The problem I have with these toys is that they get scuffed and scratched up on the outside over time, which in turn scratches Junos nose and mouth when she pushes it high speed. I've had to take them away from her because she cuts herself to the point of bleeding and gives herself welts on her nose. I've tried sanding them down, but it hasn't helped. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I had that problem too - my last dog was *obsessed* with his "Push & Play" Jollyball. He'd probably have torn his nose right off if I hadn't taken the ball away from him, and I'm not kidding. My puppy doesn't like the ball because he hasn't learned to push it around so his nose is fine, lol.

They both liked the "Teaser Ball" but it got a crack in the seam so I threw it out. It did last for several years though. I don't think the ball frustrated them to the point that I'd worry about it, because when they actually were frustrated to that point, the whole neighborhood heard about it, lol. I did have to take it away from them because they chewed the holes, and I worried about them cracking/breaking a tooth on it.

Hard Plastic Jollypets.com


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

My dog makes this funny grunting and whinning noise that does sound like she's very frustrated with the little ball inside. I used to tease her with the little ball inside by popping it against one of the holes or shaking the whole thing.

She has free access to it because she doesn't play with any toy too long. She treats herself like a princess so is very careful about not getting hurt.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Rua said:


> Juno gets kinda obsessive with them, and seems to get frustrated when they don't go where she wants it to and does her high pitched yapping at it. lol


Uschi is the same way with her Jolly Egg. I have to always monitor her time with it.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> The teaser ball is what Mooch is talking about. Karlo can't have one for very long because* he is so obsessed and it tears up his face, teeth and paws*. My other dogs really don't care about it. They all love jollyballs, but again, Karlo can't have them because he is *constantly chewing/wearing down his canines*.
> Teaserball - YouTube


I gave the teaser ball to Lakota in a second she was chewing to get the ball out. I took it away and wrote to the company about how dissatisfied I was they sent me the soft "Bounce n Play" ball OMG it was the best ball I ever got her. So happy with it after the first one gave into the thousands of teeth marks I got a 2nd one. My oldest dog is obsessed with the hard jolly ball and the teeth marks cause sharp edges when she pushes with her nose she gets scratches and blood stains on her muzzle.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Can you post a photo of the bounce n play? 
I have two of the chuckit kick/fetch balls coming tomorrow, but I read that they are easily destroyed. And they aren't cheap!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I can't vouch for the company but this is a picture BOUNCE-N-PLAY BALL PINK/BBLGUM 8 INCH | Buy Jolly Pets Online they usually come in pink or blue (blue is blueberry).
Even though its soft plastic, it has held up to Lakota's INTENSE chewing power!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ah, I have the blueberry one. When it freezes it gets hard and Karlo loves bashing it into the other dogs...so it's not on the rotation


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Pattycakes said:


> Uschi is the same way with her Jolly Egg. I have to always monitor her time with it.


OMG "Uschi" - I love it. One of the many names we pondered over for our dogs. Do you pronounce it the same way we do over here?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Luka is obsessed with Jolly Balls. We had to switch to the Holee Roller, which is a collapsable mesh rubber ball, because the potential for HUMAN injury with the Jolly Ball was just too great. Getting smacked with a Jolly Ball hurts, and if you step on it or trip over it, you may break your neck, while the Holee Roller just collapses under your foot. Luka loves the Holee Roller just as much, and it's much easier on the humans.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thats what I have for my dogs....squeeze a smaller on into the large size. But it hurts when we tug and the dog counters/getting a finger!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Luka is obsessed with Jolly Balls. We had to switch to the Holee Roller, which is a collapsable mesh rubber ball, because the potential for HUMAN injury with the Jolly Ball was just too great. Getting smacked with a Jolly Ball hurts, and if you step on it or trip over it, you may break your neck, while the Holee Roller just collapses under your foot. Luka loves the Holee Roller just as much, and it's much easier on the humans.


Delgado has the exact same one and it's a lifesaver, he can play with it inside or the house and I don't have to worry about him hurting himself or anything else.

I do have to get him a new one soon, his is getting nasty lol


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella LOVES her jolly balls. She has 3....one big purplish-blue one, a smaller blue one and a small pink one. The all have handles. Errrr...they all HAD handles. One has no handle, just a hole where the handle used to be. One has one side of the handle attached. And the newest one still has the whole handle but who knows for how long. Her favorite is the one with the big hole. I was going to throw it away but she loves it. I especially like to see her carrying around her pink one that still has the handle...I call it her pocketbook.... On another thread someone posted a link to a company that makes a ball that cannot be picked up, which is supposed to entice the dog to keep rolling it around.....Looked pretty sturdy but I wonder if Stella would keep at it if she could never sink her teeth into it??????


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The bestball from elite k9 is what you are thinking of? I've seen it eslewhere with different names, but they have a good price on it. I have the 10" one and you can fill it with water to make it go wonky when it rolls. Still can wear down teeth because dogs do want to try to bite it.
Reward Toys: Police K9, Military K9 and Schutzhund Working Dog Equipment


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I think some dogs take it to the frustrating level. I have a big (size of two basketballs maybe?) hard plastic blue ball and my apbt is insane with it. By the time I drag her away from it she has usually bitten her tongue, scratched her bully running it through bushes, and her eyebrows and muzzle are red. But it is very good excercise for her. She had the teaser ball for years before she finally broke it. I can not leave her unattended with these toys as she will not stop but they are amazingly durable. That big blue ball is the toughest thing ever, but strictly an outside toy. 
My gsd boys love the teaser ball, but do not get frustrated/obsessed with it. I've seen them try to stick their legs down through the holes to get the ball out haha. Once, and I don't know how, they did get the ball out. 
We cannot have the softer plastic ones in the house. My apbt loves them and has them ripped apart in 5 minutes.
I highly reccomend the jolly balls though, and I think with most dogs they are fine to leave with unattended. So long as the dog will walk away from the toy eventually.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Spirit LOVES playing soccer with his jolly egg ball. I can't let him have it inside, something would get broken for sure, he knows how to make that thing fly.

But I've been injured more than once playing soccer with him. I'm sure you can imagine, sometimes our timing is a little off  Dog teeth really hurt.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Mooch said:


> How old is Lisl???
> 
> My female Mojo loves her kong, she hardly plays with other toys, just her Aqua kong - it's so bad I have at least 2 in reserve incase she looses her current one LOL
> 
> ...


Lisl is nine weeks yesterday.

This is the Jolly Ball Mooch and I are talking about.










She'll fetch it if I throw it, but she loses interest really fast. After the second ot third roll she won't go after any more.

If we're playing with one of her squeaker toys or her stuffed mouse, that's worth about 12 or 15 throws and retrievals.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Yep that's the ball  Sounds like it's gonna be a "sometimes" toy - very good point about the hole edges getting sharp. 
LOL he also nearly thew it through a window yesterday 

MichaelE Lisl is doing well if she fetches that often at her age  I think mine would not have liked that ball at 9 weeks old either - the favourite then was a Latex squeaky pig LOL
Hex is no 11 month and we call him "Destructo-saurus hex"  
Might have to invest in a normal Jolly ball too - wonder if the horse sized ones would be ok, I can get those at work


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I bought one for Molly a couple of years ago and she only touched it the first day. In the last month or so Cooper has decided it is the best toy ever!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl's ball drive is very high, which I like since that's how I like to play with my dogs.

When she gets a little older we're going to start with the Frisbee.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thinking about trying the jolly egg. I bought a jolly ball without a handle for Stella, since she always tries to chew them off. Problem is she is sinking her teeth into the ball and then it gets stuck. Hmmmmm....


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly never uses the handle!


----------

